# dont you just hate work sometimes!



## vickie10 (Oct 14, 2010)

Trying to find my way around these forums, but ive got to stop just as im starting to figure a little bit out to get my butt to work  

When is the forum at its busiest? Then i will see if i can jump on around that time one day/night


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi
Diddnt want to read and run, the forum is busy morning noon & night! so just post when you have time and someone will reply 
however if you wish to use the chat room peak times tend to be 7-10pm for live chat 

Hope your finding your way aboutthe forum OK, if you need any more help just post 

~Dizzi~
Ps yep I hate work too when it gets in teh way of FF time


----------

